# Most anticipated albums of 2011



## Fireworks (Jan 12, 2011)

new Blackfield in March, new Steven Wilson solo album in September, and afterwards Steven Wilson's and Mikael Akerfeldt's collaboration album are the top 3 ones I'm the most hyped about

besides those, A Perfect Circle, Radiohead, Opeth, Björk, Cynic and of course Explosions In The Sky. and many more that I don't know about yet


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jan 12, 2011)

OMG. PATRICK STUMP. 

His new solo album. I've heard a couple of his songs via his site, and it sounds great.


----------



## Green (Jan 12, 2011)

Awesome As Fuck from Green Day.


----------



## MilkAndCookies (Jan 12, 2011)

Rush - Clockwork Angels

It will be wonderful.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jan 13, 2011)

Obligatory _Born This Way_.

Fair to Midland have an album coming out but they haven't given the name yet.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 13, 2011)

Blackfield. Rest doesn't really interest me


----------



## Aobaru (Jan 14, 2011)

Lady Gaga, Radiohead, Björk, possibly Coldplay. As if 2010 wasn't good enough (Arcade Fire, Antony and the Johnsons).


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 14, 2011)

New Radiohead album? Why was I not informed about this >:(

More Teargarden? Other than that I know jack shit about modern music so idk.


----------



## MentheLapin (Jan 14, 2011)

Born This Way, because yeah it's Lady Gaga and will be awesome even if it's actually pretty crap because it's _Lady frickin' Gaga_.

Also 21 by Adele which will be amazing simply for the inclusion of Rolling in the Deep. RAEG because it comes out in the UK last though.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jan 14, 2011)

Also, in an act of shameless self-promotion, I'm recording a four-track demo called _August_ this year. Having a friend doing sound engineering in college is great.


----------



## benwayshouse (Jan 16, 2011)

i'm looking forward to a new björk, panda bear, and potentially aphex twin. he's sitting on six new albums.. he should probably release at least one. _at least one_.

i don't really know of anything that's coming out this year. i guess i'll just take it as it comes.


----------



## Erif (Jan 16, 2011)

Red Hot Chili Peppers and Iron & Wine.

kbai.

Edit: What's even cooler, Iron & Wine's new album is coming out on my birthday. =D


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh, I forgot, Anwynn's new demo. With better production, hopefully, haha...


----------



## Michi (Jan 18, 2011)

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Obligatory _Born This Way_.





Aobaru said:


> Lady Gaga...





Yoshiya Kiryu said:


> Born This Way, because yeah it's Lady Gaga and will be awesome even if it's actually pretty crap because it's _Lady frickin' Gaga_.


Yeah. Pretty much that.

I'm also looking forward to _Goodbye Lullaby_ by Avril Lavigne, and of course _*NEW EVANESCENCE*_. Amy's voice needs to be used more. =[ I was so sad when their album was delayed.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jan 18, 2011)

Build a Rocket Boys by Elbow, 21 by Adele and Born This Way by Lady Gaga. Love music <3


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh, I also forgot. Panic! at the Disco's new album is also high on my "MUST GET NAOW" list.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 19, 2011)

Escavalier said:


> Awesome As Fuck from Green Day.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Jan 19, 2011)

Cage the Elephant - _Thank You, Happy Birthday_

Already came out, and it's absolutely brilliant, even in comparison to my expectations. I loved their first album, but this actually might turn out to be one of my all-time favorite albums.

White Lies - _Ritual_

Not sure whether I like this or _To Lose My Life..._ better. The trouble with White Lies releases so far is their awful production. Their songs have potential to be huge, but it's all very two-dimensional in the recordings.

The Decemberists - _The King is Dead_

Haven't had the chance to listen to this yet, but I liked "Down by the Water", so hopefully that single will be a good indicator of what to expect from the rest of the album.

Lawl, now how about some stuff that hasn't actually come out yet.

Does It Offend You, Yeah? - _Don't Say We Didn't Warn You_

DIOYY is one of the few computer-heavy acts I can stand. If their debut is anything to go on, this one will be amazing.

Death Cab for Cutie - _Codes and Keys_

I actually have no clue what to expect, apart from it being awesome and all.

The Boxer Rebellion - _The Cold Still_

I've just recently started getting into this band, and I actually managed to get pretty familiar with "Step Out of the Car" before I learned a couple days ago that its corresponding album hasn't come out yet. xD Can't wait though.

Lady Gaga - _Born This Way_

Hearing the studio version of "You and I" is going to result in a moment like I've just met my idol in person.

Foo Fighters - LP7

I wasn't actually expecting much out of it, but the recent preview of a new song sounded amazing.

The Strokes - LP4

I'm going crazy waiting for the title, I feel like it's going to be announced any minute. :P

Also waiting for news on possible Franz Ferdinand and Paramore albums this year (probably a few more too, but eh). Franz Ferdinand I'm pretty confident will be awesome, Paramore I'm not so sure. Since half the band left, the next album from them is going to be pivotal. Either it will be complete crap or it will continue in the direction of brand new eyes and be awesome.


----------



## Michi (Jan 21, 2011)

Comma Police said:


> Lady Gaga - _Born This Way_
> 
> Hearing the studio version of "You and I" is going to result in a moment like I've just met my idol in person.


I personally hope there is a decent amount of songs like "Speechless" and "You and I" because that's when she shows her talent most. I love "Brown Eyes" and "Speechless," they're on a different level than her other songs.

Have you heard her remix of her new song "Scheiße?" It's a dance track, but she took the chorus out for the remix and it's still amazing.

And to add to the list of "Most Anticipated Albums," I'm not sure if this has been mentioned: Britney Spears' untitled 7th album. I'm not anticipating it as I can't stand her, but she has quite a few fans who are.


----------



## Abufi (Jan 21, 2011)

uhh, this isn't widely anticipated by everyone everywhere, but it's something i'm looking forward to, does that count?

phillip anselmo's (probably best known as the singer for pantera) gonna apparently release a solo album sometime this year, where he's gonna be doing vocals and pretty much every instrument except for drums.  pretty eager to hear how that turns out.

oh yeah and arms of the sun's debut album.  fuck yeah rex brown!


----------

